# Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab.



## Doku (10. Januar 2016)

*Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab.*

Hallo, habe heute wieder Dirt 1 aus der Schublade gekramt und installiert (habe inzwischen einen neuen PC, auf dem Alten lief es). Es startet ganz normal, ich kann die Grafik verändern usw., aber an dem Punkt wo ich dann ein Rennen starten will lädt es für ca. 10 Sek. und dann stürzt es ab. Dann kommt die Nachricht "DiRT Executable funktioniert nicht mehr". Habe gelesen das es Probleme mit den Intel Core i7 Prozessoren gibt die HT haben, weil das Spiel anscheinend nur 4 Kerne unterstützt aber ja bei HT nochmal 4 virtuelle dazukommen = 8. Bei einem User der genau das gleiche Problem hatte, hat der CM-Support geschrieben: 
Ersetzen sie den Inhalt von

c:\program files\codemasters\DIRT\system\workerMap8Core.xml

Durch

c:\program files\codemasters\DIRT\system\workerMap4Core.xml


Bei mir gibt es allerdings nur diese Punkte: workerMap2Core, workerMap4Core und workerMap8Core .
Habe schon die Punkte mit 2- und 4Core gelöscht, dass nur der mit 8Core drin war, habe an den 8Core noch ein .xml hinzugefügt, aber hilft alles nichts.

Mein System: Intel Core i7-4790, GTX 970, 8 GB Ram, Windows 8.1 64-Bit.

Habt ihr eine Lösung für das Problem? Danke im Voraus


----------



## ak1504 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab.*

Lies dir mal die Hilfestellung und das was du gemacht hast nochmal ganz genau durch...


----------



## Doku (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab.*

Bei mir siehts so aus:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was muss ich jetzt ändern?


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab.*

Goto C:\Program Files (x86)\Codemasters\DiRT\system\hardware_settings_re strictions.xml

edit the file ( hardware_settings_restrictions.xml) look for :-

workerMap8Core.xml (notice the '8')

and change to workerMap4Core.xml


----------

